# WIP Nurgle Rhino - Ideas Wanted



## OpTi (Aug 29, 2009)

Hey guys, i'm a very poor converter and i'm working on the rhino's for my army here are some pictures of what i've done so far. (And yes i'm aware of the mould lines and such, they will be cleaned up by the time i'm finished  )


























What i'm looking for is a few simple ideas to add some extra details and the like to make it more nurgly.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

well looking great so far, the only thing i can think of, is add more damage to the rhino, dents, weapon hits and the like, or try and give it a pitted look, as if its rusting and rotting, not sure how to do that, as im a gs novice myself, but im sure some of the GS kings in the forum can you pointers


----------



## Bushido (Sep 22, 2009)

Im not an expert either but I just made a Nurgle rhino (ok well actually its a old chimera) mabe you can get some inspiration there

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=49084

but basically I think you should do greater areas of the tank with green stuff let it snake and wind its way all over the tank


----------



## OpTi (Aug 29, 2009)

I was thinking of maybe taking my pinvise and just drilling holes in it and i've taken a few small chips from the odd place.

I was wondering if anyone could give a brief explanation/advice to make these look realistic?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

how about a zombie chain down or "crucified" to the front, maybe painted in a cadian uniform


----------



## OpTi (Aug 29, 2009)

i think i'd like to avoid covering up the pretty forgeworld front however i could take that idea and give it a twist and maybe put a tentacle pulling a guardsman being dragged into the tophatch


----------



## Bushido (Sep 22, 2009)

A great way to really give character to a tank (and its really easy) use a chaos icon (I would recomend either the undivided one or Nurgle obviously) file down the back to make it level and stick it onto a flat piece of the tank it will look like one wiked trophy


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

OpTi said:


> i think i'd like to avoid covering up the pretty forgeworld front however i could take that idea and give it a twist and maybe put a tentacle pulling a guardsman being dragged into the tophatch


well you could make the guardsmen on the front removable, if his hands and arms are chained (or just the arms and the legs dangle) you can attach the chains to pegs, so you could remove the dead body if you wanted to show off the front.

I can't say much for tentacles really, not very nurgle like in my opinion, sounds too much like resident evil


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Once the model is painted, try applying small amounts of super glue and then adding drops of water, if it works it should make the model look diseased.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Good work so far. For a first attempt it is better than i can manage. I particularly like the mushrooms. The others have it right. Do more of the same over more areas of the tank and add battle damage. Bullet holes etc. On thing i have heard suggested before is if you want to do a horn or a spike. Drill a small hole and push a metal spike through from the back. This will splay the plastic outward and tear it around the hole. Then pull the metal spike out and put a coctail stick in its place. It will look like the horn has pushed through the armour.

By the way I am with you on the fw bits. They are so damn expensive you don't want to mess with them.


----------



## Jaxx23 (Apr 20, 2009)

Well your good with green stuff so here is what you CAN do to make it more nurgly.
If you look at alot of the nurgle stuff they often add these round things with lots of wholes on em. Just like in the backpack of Typhus, the faceplates on the FW nurgle terminators and the exaust vents on Fabuis Bile. 
as you can see here.









The other thing is the puss poxes all over the dreadnaught. again real easy to do as shown with the red arrow

OH LMAO or you can go to a highschool and look at all the pre-teens with all the acne and try and do THAT!..HHAHAHHAHHAHA


----------



## enieffac (Nov 24, 2008)

You could have a go at parts of the vehicle with a hot soldering iron (practice on something else first). That can give you some nice melted detail that works well for nurgle. I think it would look cool if you had a guardsman tangled in a chain and getting dragged under the front tread...


----------



## papa nurgle (Jan 11, 2010)

*Awsome*

its looking great! good job



BTW ... I LOVE THE MUSHROOMS!!!!!!


----------



## nurgles_warrior (Jan 11, 2010)

looking at the model you could try having some puss conving from cracks and vents, to give the idea it is alive and is slowly mutating:victory:


----------



## GutCheck (Apr 28, 2009)

Great Start! 
I particularly like the mushrooms! 
I've done a fair bit of Nurgly-Stuff; you should be able to find it in the Gallery. 
A couple of tips and hints. 

Pustules type things: I take a small ball of green stuff (maybe about the diameter of a dime) and place it where I want pustules on the tank. I then use a piece of copper tube (say, half the diameter of a dime) and press it into the green stuff ball. Usually off center. This will create a half dome of green stuff. I'll repeat the process 3 times for each ball of green stuff. Resulting in 3 domes and some squishy edging. Using a modeling tool I'll blend the edges into the tank. Using a pin I poke 7 holes in the domes. Instant pustules / fly havens. 

Rust Effect: Really easy. I paint Elmers glue onto the model near the bottom edge / near the tracks and any other place I feel there should be rust. I then sprinkle fine modeling sand onto it. Done. For painting. Rust base coat should be a brown color. then dry-brush red and final dry-brush of orange. 

For Example: [URL="







[/URL]


----------

